# Frog Pond Lawsuit



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow. I used to follow them on Facebook before I deleted it. I don't know how someone could knowingly do something like this, and still sleep at night.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This has been going on for a long while. I have been warning people but nobody wanted to listen. One of her ex BODs contacted me and told me that she was mishandling funds back when I spoke out against her for talking about me behind my back on facebook.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I remember this being a bit deal on another forum that I was on... lots of controversy x.x


----------

